# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما رأيكم بشركة  UFX BANK ؟؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## جفار

السلام عليكم إخوتي بالله ؟؟  :AA: 
إخوتي بالله رأيت اعلان عن شركة تسمى UFX BANK على الانترنت وقمت بالتحدث معهم بخصوص التداول .. وقام شخص بالاتصال بي من قبلهم وتحدث معي باللهجة الفلسطينية وقال لي نحن شركة مسجلة في NFA ولدينا فرع في امريكا في شيكاغو وفي بريطانيا وفي (قبرص) ,وقال لي بأنه اذا قمت بايداع مبلغ 500 دولار سوف يقوم باعطائي بونص 200 دولار طبعا شريطة قيامي بتداول 20 لوت (2000000) حجم تداول اقصد  :Cash: ، وقال لي بأني اذا قمت بايداع مبلغ فوق الالف دولار سوف يقوم باعطائي مزيدا من التسهيلات بخصوص السبريد ... وقال لي اذا قمت بالايداع عن طريق الويستيرن يونيون سوف يقومون بتعويضي قيمة التحويل منهم هم .....  :Noco: 
واذا قمت بالسحب سوف لن يأخذوا مني بدل سحب .. أقصد البنك المحول 
هذه الشركة ليست بنك كما قال لي   :Noco: 
حبيت استشيركم في الموضوع .. يا اصحاب الخبرة   :Inlove: 
هل قام أحد بالتداول معهم ؟؟  :016: 
هل سمع بها أحد أو لديه أي معلومات عن هذه الشركة ؟
هل هي اسرائيلية ؟  :Thumbdown: 
هل حدث مع احدكم مشاكل في السحب اخوتي بالله ؟؟ 
أرجو منكم الا تبخلوا علي من رحيق لطفكم 
والفائدة عامة 
وهذا موقع الشركة  http://www.*******.com/home.aspx

----------


## جفار

:013:

----------


## Love For Ever

كيف مسجلة nfa وتقبل وسترن؟
وحتى الرقم الموجود للاتصال بهم ليس امريكي !
nfa للشركات الامريكية 
ممكن تطلب منهم رقم الترخيص

----------


## taleb

> السلام عليكم إخوتي بالله ؟؟ 
> إخوتي بالله رأيت اعلان عن شركة تسمى UFX BANK على الانترنت وقمت بالتحدث معهم بخصوص التداول .. وقام شخص بالاتصال بي من قبلهم وتحدث معي باللهجة الفلسطينية وقال لي نحن شركة مسجلة في NFA ولدينا فرع في امريكا في شيكاغو وفي بريطانيا وفي (قبرص) ,وقال لي بأنه اذا قمت بايداع مبلغ 500 دولار سوف يقوم باعطائي بونص 200 دولار طبعا شريطة قيامي بتداول 20 لوت (2000000) حجم تداول اقصد ، وقال لي بأني اذا قمت بايداع مبلغ فوق الالف دولار سوف يقوم باعطائي مزيدا من التسهيلات بخصوص السبريد ... وقال لي اذا قمت بالايداع عن طريق الويستيرن يونيون سوف يقومون بتعويضي قيمة التحويل منهم هم ..... 
> واذا قمت بالسحب سوف لن يأخذوا مني بدل سحب .. أقصد البنك المحول 
> هذه الشركة ليست بنك كما قال لي  
> حبيت استشيركم في الموضوع .. يا اصحاب الخبرة  
> هل قام أحد بالتداول معهم ؟؟ 
> هل سمع بها أحد أو لديه أي معلومات عن هذه الشركة ؟
> هل هي اسرائيلية ؟ 
> هل حدث مع احدكم مشاكل في السحب اخوتي بالله ؟؟ 
> ...

 انا كان عندي حساب معهم
سأخبرك بما حصل معيي من دون زيادة او نقصان 
فتحت حساب واودعت بمطلع شهر حزيران هذه السنة
أعطوني بونوص بقدر ما اودعت, يعني 100%
تاجرت صفقة واحدة مجزئة الى عدة أجزاء وكان هناك أرباح جيدة, ما يقارب 170% من الرصيد
(الرصيد يساوي ضعفي الايداع)
اردت ان اسحب 10000 د, لكنهم أبوا بحجة أني لا أستطيع سحب أي مبلغ ان كان ارباح او رأس مال قبل أن اتمم حجم التداول المطلوب, وادعوا أنهم ابلغوني بذلك بدليل المكالمة المسجلة التي حصلت بيننا, المكالمة ما زلت محتفظا بها, بعدين توجهت الى المحامي, وحينها لم يكونوا بعد حاصلين على الرخصة, الآن لا أدري, وبالآخر توصلنا الى اتفاق بيني وبينهم ان انفذ حجم تداول أقل من المطلوب, هذا الكلام أخذ ما يقارب 3 أسابيع, نفذت الحجم التفقنا عليه وبعدين طلبت سحب  جميع الاموال, فورا انسحبوا من حساب التداول لكنهم لم يصلوا الى حسابي الخاص, كنت على تواصل دائم مع قسم الدفاع عن الشركة, ادعوا انهم حولوا المال مرتين وبكل مرة ترد الحوالة, بعد 10 أيام تقريبا حولوا الاموال كما هي, الى الآن ما زالوا بين الحين والآخر يتصلوا بي لاودع مجددا لكن هيهات ان اعود الى ذلك.
أخي الكريم هذا ما حصل معي بشكل دقيق, وكل شيئ موثق ومسجل, المكالمات والتحدث عبر الشات,  
سيدي الكريم صار عندك فكرة عما حصل معي, ولك الخيار 
أنصحك قبل أن تبدأ معهم اتفق معهم على كل صغيرة وكبيرة وما تمل منهم,
أكثر من ذلك لا أستطيع الكلام

----------


## جفار

> انا كان عندي حساب معهم
> سأخبرك بما حصل معيي من دون زيادة او نقصان 
> فتحت حساب واودعت بمطلع شهر حزيران هذه السنة
> أعطوني بونوص بقدر ما اودعت, يعني 100%
> تاجرت صفقة واحدة مجزئة الى عدة أجزاء وكان هناك أرباح جيدة, ما يقارب 170% من الرصيد
> (الرصيد يساوي ضعفي الايداع)
> اردت ان اسحب 10000 د, لكنهم أبوا بحجة أني لا أستطيع سحب أي مبلغ ان كان ارباح او رأس مال قبل أن اتمم حجم التداول المطلوب, وادعوا أنهم ابلغوني بذلك بدليل المكالمة المسجلة التي حصلت بيننا, المكالمة ما زلت محتفظا بها, بعدين توجهت الى المحامي, وحينها لم يكونوا بعد حاصلين على الرخصة, الآن لا أدري, وبالآخر توصلنا الى اتفاق بيني وبينهم ان انفذ حجم تداول أقل من المطلوب, هذا الكلام أخذ ما يقارب 3 أسابيع, نفذت الحجم التفقنا عليه وبعدين طلبت سحب  جميع الاموال, فورا انسحبوا من حساب التداول لكنهم لم يصلوا الى حسابي الخاص, كنت على تواصل دائم مع قسم الدفاع عن الشركة, ادعوا انهم حولوا المال مرتين وبكل مرة ترد الحوالة, بعد 10 أيام تقريبا حولوا الاموال كما هي, الى الآن ما زالوا بين الحين والآخر يتصلوا بي لاودع مجددا لكن هيهات ان اعود الى ذلك.
> أخي الكريم هذا ما حصل معي بشكل دقيق, وكل شيئ موثق ومسجل, المكالمات والتحدث عبر الشات,  
> سيدي الكريم صار عندك فكرة عما حصل معي, ولك الخيار 
> ...

  بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على نصيحتك وحمدا لله على السلامة 
ولكن فعلا قالوا لي يجب عليك ان تقوم بحجم عمليات معين .. مثلها في هذا اكمثل اف اكس سوليوشن اذا قامت بوضع بونص لك يجب ان تقوم بعمل حجم تداول معين قبل القيام في السحب (حتى يطلعوا منك الفرق تبع البونص)

----------


## taleb

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على نصيحتك وحمدا لله على السلامة 
> ولكن فعلا قالوا لي يجب عليك ان تقوم بحجم عمليات معين .. مثلها في هذا اكمثل اف اكس سوليوشن اذا قامت بوضع بونص لك يجب ان تقوم بعمل حجم تداول معين قبل القيام في السحب (حتى يطلعوا منك الفرق تبع البونص)

 
أي مبلغ

----------


## جفار

> كيف مسجلة nfa وتقبل وسترن؟
> وحتى الرقم الموجود للاتصال بهم ليس امريكي !
> nfa للشركات الامريكية 
> ممكن تطلب منهم رقم الترخيص

 أخي الكريم قالوا لي بأن لديهم العديد من الفروع وهي شيكاغو و قبرص و بريطانيا وقاموا بالاتصال بي من قبرص (لا ادري لماذا ) ولكن بحجة ان قبرص وسويسرا و اليونان لا تقوم بأخذ عمولة على المبالغ الخارجة منها 
وسبب فتحهم مكتب في قبرص هو بحجة التهرب من نظام FIFO الجديد في امريكا (لاعطاء فرصة للعملاء ) على حد قولهم  :013: 
وبالنسبة لموضوع الويستيرن يونيون قال لي انه يوجد شخص منهم يستقبل الحوالة ويقوم هو باخبارهم أن الحوالة قد وصلت ولكن لايذكر القيمة ومن ثم أقوم انا بارسال الوصل لهم لأبلاغهم قيمة المبلغ المضاف من قبلي  :Emoticon1: 
حيث من المتعارف عليه ان الويستيرن يونيون ترتكز على الحولات بين الاشخاص وليس بين حسابات البنوك

----------


## taleb

> أخي الكريم قالوا لي بأن لديهم العديد من الفروع وهي شيكاغو و قبرص و بريطانيا وقاموا بالاتصال بي من قبرص (لا ادري لماذا ) ولكن بحجة ان قبرص وسويسرا و اليونان لا تقوم بأخذ عمولة على المبالغ الخارجة منها 
> وسبب فتحهم مكتب في قبرص هو بحجة التهرب من نظام FIFO الجديد في امريكا (لاعطاء فرصة للعملاء ) على حد قولهم 
> وبالنسبة لموضوع الويستيرن يونيون قال لي انه يوجد شخص منهم يستقبل الحوالة ويقوم هو باخبارهم أن الحوالة قد وصلت ولكن لايذكر القيمة ومن ثم أقوم انا بارسال الوصل لهم لأبلاغهم قيمة المبلغ المضاف من قبلي 
> حيث من المتعارف عليه ان الويستيرن يونيون ترتكز على الحولات بين الاشخاص وليس بين حسابات البنوك

 قصة الاتصال من قبرص او غيرها ما فيك اصلا تعرف منين عميتصلوا, الرقم المبين عندك او لبتتصل فيه ما بيعني مكان تواجدهم على الاطلاق, ممكن اعطيك رقم بريطاني وانا موجود بلبنان, او أي رقم لأي بلد ومن أي بلد. 
اما قصة الهروب من الضرائب والرخصة وغيره, القصة بسيطة, خليهم يرسلوا لك نسخة عن الرخصة, وتأكد من مدى صلاحية هيئة الرقابة  
حسب ما قالوا لي انهم غير مرخصين وعميشتغلوا على موضوع الرخصة, وادعوا انهم مدعومين من البنك الالماني Deutsche Bank رغم اني حتى الآن لم أفهم معنى الدعم 
نصيحتي لك ابتعد عنهم, وشو بدك فيهم وبالبونوص تعولن, بعدين السبريد والخدمات بش هالشي المميز

----------


## taleb

اطلع على هذا الرابط واحرص ان لا تكون الرخصة فقط من هذه الهيئة  *British virgin islands هل أحد يعرف هذه الهيئة؟ أرجو المساعدة*

----------


## taleb

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76717.html 
وهذا رابط كان قد تحدث عن الشركة بامكانك الاستفادة منه

----------


## taleb

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t72744.html 
كمان هذا رابط آخر

----------


## forexmonster3

للشركة رقم ترخيص في ال NFA وهذا هو رقم الترخيص : 0400478

----------


## herohok

اعتقد والله اعلم انها شركه اسرائيليه....يجب الحذر منها

----------


## forexmonster3

> اعتقد والله اعلم انها شركه اسرائيليه....يجب الحذر منها

 لا يا اخي فانا قمت بزيارة المكتب في الولايات المتحدة قبل شهر . بامكانك فتح حساب في الشركة المسجلة في الولايات المتحدة وحينها ستخضع لجميع قوانين ال NFA اما الشركة الرئيسية وهي الشركة الام فهي مسجله في اوروبا . من المفضل ان لا تحصل على اي بونوص كي لا يكون لك اي قيد او شرط وتداول براحتك عندها لن تكون هنالك اي مشكلة في السحب او الارباح

----------


## 300

اهلا بك 
ملاحظ انك متمسك بكلمة قالوا لي وقالوا لي 
لاتصدق كل مايقال  :Asvc: 
شركة صراحة اول مره سمع بها 
اخي اشتغل مع شركات المعروفه وريح راسك 
مالك راح يزيد بتوفيق من الله اولا وعقلك ثانيا 
شركات وسيله ربط فقط 
بتمنى لك التوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aba22250

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
انا لي تجربة مع الشركة انصحك بالابتعاد عنها حيث ان التداولات وهمية لديهم وجميع المبالغ التي  تتداولها معهم خياليه يعني تلعب باعصابك تخيل يرسلون لك توصيات حلوه في البداية عشان يغرونك بعدها يعطونك توصيه تكسر ظهرك ويكلمونك يقلون لازم تسوي ايداع عشان تعوظ حتى يقظون على دراهمك بعد ماخسرت بشكل مفاجئ وبسبب مدير حسابي في الشركة اضطريت اني اسال عنها  بعد خسارتي المفاجئة لقيت ان الشركة اسرائيليه حسب مابين لي احد البنوك في السعوديه وانها تستغل موظفيها من الجنسية الفلسطينيه وغير كذا في شكاوي من اكثر من متداول في الامارات والسعوديه بعدم الالتزام في استرجاع الارباح وذكر مبررات ومغريات من توصيات وغيرها لعدم سحب المبلغ لان هدف الشركة الايداع وليس السحب و شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .
مــــــــــلاحـــــــــظه : كل اللي يمدحون الشركة من موظفيها انصحكم يا أخوان بتجنبها في كثير شركات وبنوك معتمده ومضمونه

----------


## The Legendary

سؤال يطرح نفسه أرضاً
أنا كمتداول أيش يخليني أختار هالوسيط بالذات دون غيره ؟؟؟
هل عنده شيء مميز عن الباقين ؟ 
من خلال تجربتي المريرة معهم أرى أنه 
- ليس عندهم برنامج تداول والطريقة الوحيدة للمتاجرة هي عن طريق الموقع التعيس الذي دائماً يهنق
- السبريد ليس قليل
- صعوبات في عملية الإيداع أو سحب
- شركة وجودها مثير للريبة والبعض يقول إنها إسرائيلية
- الشركة عبارة عن أربعة أشخاص فقط وثلاثة أرباعهم كذابين 
هل ممكن أحد يذكر لي حسنة واحدة عندهم تخليني أترك الشركات المحترمة الي بنرات أعلاناتها أعلى هالصفحة  واتجه للبقال المسمى ufx ؟؟

----------


## aba22250

يااخوان شركة UFX  نصــــــــــــــــابين واللي يمدح الشركه من موظفيها او متعاونين انا بعد ماخسرت بسبب مدير العمال وبعد كتاباتي في هذا المنتدى قسم بالله انه اتصل فيني وسيم وقالي بنعطيك 1000 دولار بس تتراجع عن كلامك وتقول انك كتبتها بلحظة غضب وتكتب ان شركتنا ممتازه وتسب شركة فوركس ثانيه مااذكر اسمها

----------


## حمزه فايز

انا لي صديق تعامل معهم وانا كمان تعاملت مع *******
وبالرغم من وجود بعض الحسنات والسيئات  ، برأيي هم من أسهل الوسطاء للتعامل معهم

----------


## ahmad100

سبق وكتبت عن الشركة وعن تجربتي معهم في موضوع اخر في هذا المنتدى  
حديث السيد طالب صحيح فالبونوص مشروط في الشركة ولا يمكن سحب اي فلس قبل اتمام حجم التداول . بعض الاخوة لا يتذكرون ذلك وفقط بعد اول محاولة سحب يواجهون رفض في السحب وتحويل الاموال 
من خلال تجربة عام حصلت على دعم فني ومساعدة جدا ممتازة في ما يتعلق بادارة الحساب والمتاجرة .  
الجميع ا يقرا التحليل اليومي للشركة ويتابع توصياتها بشكل يومي فانا لا اعرف اي شركة اخرى بهذا المستوى من التحليل باللغة العربية 
من تداول في الشركة بحسب توصيات الجوال يعرف نسبة نجاحها. اذا لم تحصل على بونوص فليس هنالك اي مشكلة في سحب الاموال والتحويل كباقي الشركات المعروفة

----------


## forexshark99

انا موجود في الشركة منذ 10 اشهر واتداول في شركات اخرى كثيرة بس السبب اني موجود معهم هو التوصيات على الجوال لانو منصة التداول جدا عادية . الشركات كان فيها الكثير من التغييرات فقبل سنة كانت تعرض بونوص 100% مع حجم تداول هائل وكان بامكانك الحصول على توصيات الجوال مقابل 2000$ . بعد ذلك غيروا عرض البونوص من 100% ل 30% على تفعيل حساب جديد وغيروا شروط توصيات الجوال ل 5000$ . انا تم ازالتي من الخدمة قبل شهر  لانو في حسابي كان مبلغ 7000$ وتم تغيير الشرط للحصول على هذه الخدمة لمبلغ 10000$ فما فوق . 
لا انصح احد بالحصول على بونوص في هذه الشركة او في شركات اخرى فعن طريق حجم التداول المطلوب قبل السحب يتم دفع عمولة جدا كبيرة والشرط غير سهل . اما بالنسبة للتحاليل والتوصيات فهي فعلا ممتازة ولم اواجه اي مشكلة في السحب الا في اول مرة عندما تم اضافة بونوص للرصيد بعد تفعيل الحساب لان شرط البونوص لم يكن واضح لي من البداية  
في النهاية الشركة ممتازة في توصيات الجوال والتحليل اليومي لكن الموقع والمنصة يحتاج تطوير ومفضل اضافة مواد تعليمية

----------


## hashim

يا اخوان انا تم النصب علي من قبل شركه ufx bank من قبل مدير حسابي 
اسمه رامي سوى لي مارجن في اقل من 30 ثانيه وكان رصيدي 17500 دولار .... 
انا بكتب قصتي كامله اولا اشان لا ينخدع احد غيري من الجدد في عالم الفوركس 
وثانيا اشان افضح النصابين الي طيروا فلوسي بطريقه وقحه للغايه ... 
انا لا اعلم الكثير عن سوق المال الفوركس ولكني كنت اتداول بالا سهم في السوق السعودي 
وقبل فترة سمعت بان سوق المال الفوركس افضل من الاسهم فقررت خوض تجربه  
فرأيت اعلان لشركه UFX BANK وكان سهل طريقه التداول بالموقع وماكان يحتاج الجافا  
فقررت الدخول 1000 دولار فسرعان ماكلمني شخص اسمه وسيم وقام يتكلم عن التوصيات 
وانه لازم اودع 5000 اشان احصل على التوصيات بس انا قلت له انا جديد بالسوق ومابي اخاطر بمبلغ كبير  , طبعا ماتركني بحالي قام يرسل الي توصيات بعد ماتحقق الهدف اشان يوريني  
كيف انه توصياتهم ممتازة طبعا خسرت 1000 دولار بعد شهر فكلمني شخص ثاني اسمه وسيم  
وقال الي انه بنعوض الخسارة ولازم اودع مبلغ 10000 دولار اشان نشتغل بالتوصيات صح 
وانه هو الي بيعطيني التوصيات قبل ماتصدر لرسائل الجوال ووافقت وفعلا بعدها بساعه اعطاني توصيه حققت الهدف الثاني في دقايق فرتحت ووثقت فيه ثقه عمياء ... 
طبعا صارت تجيني التوصيات عن طريق الرسايل وكانت ممتازة وكنت اتابع هنا بالمنتدى في قسم التوصيات والحمد الله رجعت خسارتي ووصلت 17500 دولار في اسبوعين .. 
قبل يومين او ثلاثه لما كان الباوند 1.5000 دولار  وفي اليوم الي بدأ بالتحرك صعودا كان واضح انه  
يتجه شمالا وكنت ساشتري مع الاخ ماجد ولكن كلمني مدير الحساب رامي وقال الي في صفقه  
ممتازة جدا وهي بيع الباوند نيوزلندي وكان وقتها الباوند دولار داعس شمال 1.5100 فستغربت 
من الصفقه والي خلاني استغرب اكثر انه كان يبيني ابيع 5 مليون بوند مع انه حسابي 17500 دولار 
يعني المارجن مابيني وبينه غير نقاط بسيطه فقلت له كثير 5 مليون والح علي لا افوت الفرصه 
وتوصيه ممتازة فقال الي خلاص خلها 3 مليون بوند ولثقتي في توصياته السابقه وافقت  
وانا غير مطئن , طبعا هو من قام ببيع 3مليون بوند عن طريق انه يدخل على حسابي من الشركه 
ويكلمني من تلفون المنصه وينفذ الصفقه . 
انا كنت فاتح موقع التداول وارى الصفقه امامي لم تاخذ 30 ثانيه وصار مارجن !!!! 
كأنه عكس التوصيه لانه جاتني توصيات على الباوند كلها شراء باوند استرالي والباوند فرنك 
عن طريق الرسايل ... 
طبعا انا عندي جميع الدلائل على ما اقول من ايميلات ومستعد انسخ الصفقات واعرضها هنا  
والحمد الله على كل حال يمكن انا خسرت اكثر من 50 الف ريال لكن ربك ينتقم منهم  
ويعوضني خير منها وان شاء الله اكون سب في اني اجنب اخواني انهم يقعوا في ايدي هؤلاء النصابين.. 
طبعا بعد البحث رأيت مواضيع كثيرة لاشخاص تعرضوا الى الى النصب من هذة الشركه الحقيرة 
وبنفس الاسلوب والي يبي يسحب لا يحلم لانه بيطلعون روحه لانه والله العالم شركه وهميه  
التداول فيها كانه حساب تجريبي يعني لازم يدوك مارجن !!!!

----------


## forexeagle

مشكور اخي الفاضل علي التنبيه

----------


## adnanforex

ما في حد بيقدر يلزمك تفتح صفقة باي حجم , عشان هيك افضل لك تتداول بحسب توصيات الجوال في الشركة لوحدك من دون مدير حساب وهي فعلا توصيات ممتازة . اما بالنسبة للشركة وعملية السحب فانا مجربها اكثر من مرة وما صادفت اي مشكلة

----------


## ahmad100

كل شركة مصلحتها انو تكبر حجم الحساب وحجم الصفقات عشان العمولة تكبر وربحها يزيد. افضل شيء الواحد يتداول برافعة مالية معقولة واذا كانت التوصيات ممتازة فاكيد رح يكون ربح في الحساب . الشركة ارسلت نتائج توصيات الشهر الاخير على الجوال قبل 4 ايام وكانت نسبة نجاح فوق ال 90% وانا صرلي فترة بتداول بس عليها وجدا مرتاح

----------


## samsnove

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> انا لي تجربة مع الشركة انصحك بالابتعاد عنها حيث ان التداولات وهمية لديهم وجميع المبالغ التي  تتداولها معهم خياليه يعني تلعب باعصابك تخيل يرسلون لك توصيات حلوه في البداية عشان يغرونك بعدها يعطونك توصيه تكسر ظهرك ويكلمونك يقلون لازم تسوي ايداع عشان تعوظ حتى يقظون على دراهمك بعد ماخسرت بشكل مفاجئ وبسبب مدير حسابي في الشركة اضطريت اني اسال عنها  بعد خسارتي المفاجئة لقيت ان الشركة اسرائيليه حسب مابين لي احد البنوك في السعوديه وانها تستغل موظفيها من الجنسية الفلسطينيه وغير كذا في شكاوي من اكثر من متداول في الامارات والسعوديه بعدم الالتزام في استرجاع الارباح وذكر مبررات ومغريات من توصيات وغيرها لعدم سحب المبلغ لان هدف الشركة الايداع وليس السحب و شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .
> مــــــــــلاحـــــــــظه : كل اللي يمدحون الشركة من موظفيها انصحكم يا أخوان بتجنبها في كثير شركات وبنوك معتمده ومضمونه

   السلام عليكمياشباب هذه شركة اسرائيلية وشركة نصابة درجة اولى وليس لها ترخيص وترخيصها باسم شركة مشابها لها وهي : ufx trader يعني لاترخيص لهالنبدأ القصة والدليل :
أنا بدأت مع هذه الشركة من 5 شهور تقريبا وذلك نصيحة من شركة التوصيات الزفتة مسار فوركس والتي هي عميلة مع شركةمسار فوركس بدأت بمبلغ 30000 تقريبا وخسرت تقريبا 1000 منها ودائما مدير الحساب الزفت رامي وهو فلسطيني للاسف يغيرك بالايداع واعطاءك توصيات vip على قولته واقنعني وودعت يمكن 2000 وعموا من اجتهادات مني ومن توصياتهم وصل المبلغ 10000 وهنا فكرت بالسحب وبدوا يغروني ويلاحقوني ويماطلون بالسحب ويعدوك فوق 10000 بعدين تسحب وعموما كان يقول فية توصية جامدة على البوند دولار وشريت الصفقة بمبلغ 200000 وبدأت اخسر وهو يقول لاتبيع سيرتد وخلاني كمان اودع واذا وشري لي ايضا وضاعف المبلغ واذا المارجن صفر  
وكرهت هذه الشركة وانتقلت الى شركة اخرى وكان اموري بها تمام ولكن ليست مثل ذالك التوصيات من يوافكس بنك ومازالون يتصلون بي ويعطوني توصيات وشفتها تمام ومربحة وبسرعة وقلت يمكن الخسارة الي راحت مني لاني مابعت وانا الي اشتريت بينما نصيحته الاستمرار بها ومضاعفة المبلغ وقلت هذا السوق وخسرت الصفقة ومستحيل توصيات بدون خسارة 
وعموما رجعت من جديد ونفس المنوال , يكلمك الزفت رامي وكل شوي يقول اودع لك من الفيزا وكذا مرة اقول ليه مااحد قال تودع وش فيك ( من هذه النقطة يبان نصاب بس راحت عليي)  
وعموما مع ايداع من هنا ومغريات من عنده وصل الحساب الى 10000 قلنا الحمدلله تقريبا الخسارة طلعناها , جيت بسحب قال انتظر ويوعدك وانتظر اسبوع ستسحب العشرة كاملة وبامكانك المداولة ب 5 الاف من الارباح فوق العشرة  
وبعد اسبوع لما يعطني اي توصية واتصلت به انا ماسحبت وكنت ابي اسحب ضروري ومشيت حالي عشان وعدك في توصيات كويسه وبسحب بعدين العشرة 
قال اعذرني عندي حالة وفاة وقلنا ماعلية  
وبعد اسبوع اتصل بي في توصيتين ممتازة جدا ومربحة جدا وقال اخذ لك كل صفقة ب 300000 ويقول الكلام بسرعة ويبي ينفذ قلت له لا والسوق ماله امان فقط ب 100 لكل صفقة وخسرت تقريبا 30000 وبقى عندي 70000 
قبل هذا الوقت بفترة اخي ودع 20000 عندهم واعطوه مغريات بعد ماخسرها وقالول له خلك في اي بي وماتخسر وضع 10000 وودع اخي 80000 واعطوها توصيات في اي بي بالرسائل والتوصيات في الاسبوع الاول جميع رابحة واخي لما ياخذ الى بشي قليل وصاير حذر 
عموما صار يتصل به الزفت رامي وعطاها كذا توصية واذا بالمبلغ يصل الى 17000 وهذا الكلام الاسبوع قبل الماضي
اخي الان ربحان بدأ يفكر بالسحب على الاقل 70000 لان اذا بسحب اكثر بايخوا توصيات الفي ايب من عندهم  
شوف الزفت رامي صار مايتصل بي وكل ماارسله ابي توصيات مايرد 
صرت اخذ التوصيات من عند اخي واتداول في موقع اخر , حتى لايعرف اني اخذت من عنده شيء 
والجمعة قبل الماضية اتصل بنا الاثنان وعطانا توصية ذهب , اتصل بي قلت له فقط 100000 الصفقة وربحت 15000 في غضون نصف ساعة ولما كلمت اخي قال هو اخذي بس ماادري بكم بس ربحت 3700 دولار  
بعدها رامي عرف انا اكيد سااسحب لان من شهر كلمته وقلت له بسحب ضروري وقعد يقنعني اتاخر اسبوع (انا ماكنت بسحب بس اذا قلت بسحب يعطيك توصيات ممتازة فكان هذا اسلوبي معاه في الفترة الاخيرة وبعدين قلت له دبرت حالي وبسحب بعد 3 اسابيع يعني الاسبوع الماضي اخره تقريبا وفعلا انا ناوي اسحب الاسبوع الماضي) 
ليلة الاثنين الماضي كلمت اخوي قلت والله اسحب المبلغ الان والله في يومين ناخذ توصيتين ونطلع لنا على الاقل3000 دولار . قال اخوي لي اسحب انت بتسافر وممكن التوصيات تخسر في اي وقت ومافي توصيات تربح على طول وعزمت السحب 
صباح الاثنين لم اطالع في السوق وقلت في بالي بسحب اليوم ورحت نمت الصباح وماجلست الا العصر وشفت مكالمة من الزفت رامي وشفت مكالمة من خوي
قلت اكيد في توصية واتصلت بخوي اذا به يقول خسرت كلا المبلغ 17000 دولار كاملة والمارجن صفر ( اول مرة اشوف مارجن صفر غير شركة النصب هذا)
قلت الى اخوي كيف خسرت بتوصية وانت ماترضى تشتري الصفقات الا ب 10000 الف بالكثير ؟؟
طلع الزفت رامي شاري له ب 3 مليون وكان يطلب ان يشتري له ب 5 مليون ومن رصيد لايتعدى 17 الف دولار 
عموما قلت الى اخي كيف كذا : قال انا مستحيل اشتري كذا بس طريقة كلامة وهو يتصل وبسرعة وحرام اتروح الصفقة وعمل تخدير غريب واخي مامداه يفكر وبقول له بسرعة بشتري 5 مليون قال كيف كثيره وقال له 3 مليون مضمونة واشترى الى اخي من عنده من المنصة وليس اخي من اشترى من المنصة واذا في اقل من دقيقة مارجن صفر 
أخي يقول انا مااعرف كيف السالفة صارت وانا لم اصدق ويقول مستحيل لو انا بشتري على المنصة مهما يكون ماباخذ حتى بمليون ولا 300000 وانا ماتعدى 100000  
وكان يقول اخوي ان قبلها كان يطالبه يشتري بمليون ويضارب بمليون في الباوند وهي توصية من عنده فقط ويقول له الباوند لن يرتفع وخذ بيع وماعليك وخذ بمليون وستطلع كثير 
بس اخي مااخذ بمليون , اخذ 100000 وكان يتصل بي انا قلت خذ بمليون كان ربحث كثير وماتثق في  
بس الغريب طريقة كلامة في المرة الاخيرة هو من تلاعب باعصاب اخي وشرى له ومرجنه 
بما اني كنت نايم , لم يستطع يمرجني  
قلت اللوم يمكن على اخي والتوصية سبحان الله يمكن في شيء غير مسارها 
بس علامة الاستفهام كانت على 5 مليون وكيف يكون مدير حساب يطلب بهذا الشكل من الصفقات 
طلبت السحب وتم الرفض وتم التهرب بشكل واضح وتم تجاهل كل الوعود واخر شيء قالوا عطيناك بونص 600 دولار من ستة شهور وقلت لهم اخذوا البونص ومارضوا قالوا لازم تكمل الصفقات والان اسبوع ولم استطع سحب المبلغ 
وضحت السالفة الان واتضح النصب وتم البحث بقوقل والاا هي المواضيع نفس طريقة سرقة اخي واي شخص ربحان يخسروه بصفقة واحدة والي يبي يسحب يعذبوه ويذلوه وبعدين اذا خلص حجم التداول يمكن يجلسوه اسبوعين ويلاحق فيهم عشان يعطوه المبلغ 
تم البحث عن الترخيص وطلع لشركة اخرى وهم يعني بلا ترخيص وهناك عدة طرق الاحتيال بالترخيص وواضح هذه الشركة وهمية وتعطينا حسابات ليست حقيقة فتهمها خسارتك عشان تاخذ جميع المبالغ واما اذا ربحت فخسارة عليهم لان الحسابات وهمية  
وطريقتهم في النصب كالتالي : يغروك بالتوصيات (فعلا توصيات جيدة وبل ممتازة) ولكن سيعطيك توصية من عنده وتكون عكس تماما وضربك ضربة قاضية ويمرجنك صفر 
هذه الشركة بها ايداع وليس بها سحب ( فقط للايداع )
طبعا الرسائل ليست كويسة مثل الفي ايبي الي يعطيك اياها عن طريق التلفون والي هذه ممنوعة ولها عقوبات على الشركات من يعطي توصيات على التلفون 
كيف عرفنا توصية القاضية عكس تماما :
يوم الاثنين الماضي وقت المارجن الى اخي واخي مش مصدق التوصية لانه يرى امامه جميع الباوند في كل الازواج يطلع , بس يلعن لخبطت وحركة الزفت رامي الي شتت افكاره
راقبنا جميع توصياتهم شراء على الباوند في الرسائل في كل الازواج ماعدا التوصية الي عطاها اخوي ومرجنه وهي بيع الباوند نيوزلندي  
ياشباب يرجى الحذر وعدم الدخول بهذه الشركة النصابة ومحتملة تتكون اسرائيلية ايضا والبعض اكدها . ولابد من نشر الموضوع في كل مكان حتى تغلق هذه الشركة 
وانا ساظل مطاردهم واخذ بحقي بسحب المبلغ وكذلك اتباء طرق ان ةنشتكي عليهم واغلاق هذا الموقع ومن عنده كيفة تقديم الشكوى وأين ؟؟فلا يبخل علينا 
عندنا عدة اشياء نمسكها عليهم : اولا لاتوجد رخصة وتستخدم ترخيص ليس لها وهذا بحذ ذاته مقاضاة وسجن وتغريم 
ثانيا: هم يتصلون ويعطون توصيات عن طريق الهاتف وهم من يشترون وهذا ممنوع
وعدة اشياء ممسوكه عليهم واذا مااستطعنا اغلاقها على الاقل نشر هذه المواضيع ونحذر الجميع منها , بس حقي لن اتنازل عنه وسااخذ المبلغ ولو اضطرت لااكمال الصفقات وغصب عنهم ورغم ان هذا الشرط لايوجد سوى عندهم (الامر المضحك لايردون البونص هم يردون ان ياخذوا كامل مبلغك ) أبطال الشركة النصابة :
1) امين قسوم الي طالع لينا فيها اكبر محلل عربي وبعد البحث اكبر نصاب ولااحد ياخذ بتحاليله سوى موقع متعامل معاه وقد يكون اسرائيلي مثله
2) هذا مدير الحساب النصاب والي ماهمه الي يخليك تودع وياخذ كل فلوسك ويمرجنك
3) مي ووسيم هم تكملة العصابة وهذه هي افراد الشركة مكونة من 4 اشخاص 
انا قرات من ايام ان هذه الشركة كانت من سنة تعطي بونص 100% . أيعقل ياشباب 
واضح وهمية الشركة ونصابة درجة اولى الحذر ثم الحذر ثم الحذر ياشباب والي عنده اي استفسار او مواجهة مع الشركة انا حاضر  
ودمتم بود

----------


## hashim

> كل شركة مصلحتها انو تكبر حجم الحساب وحجم الصفقات عشان العمولة تكبر وربحها يزيد. افضل شيء الواحد يتداول برافعة مالية معقولة واذا كانت التوصيات ممتازة فاكيد رح يكون ربح في الحساب . الشركة ارسلت نتائج توصيات الشهر الاخير على الجوال قبل 4 ايام وكانت نسبة نجاح فوق ال 90% وانا صرلي فترة بتداول بس عليها وجدا مرتاح

  

> ما في حد بيقدر يلزمك تفتح صفقة باي حجم , عشان هيك افضل لك تتداول بحسب توصيات الجوال في الشركة لوحدك من دون مدير حساب وهي فعلا توصيات ممتازة . اما بالنسبة للشركة وعملية السحب فانا مجربها اكثر من مرة وما صادفت اي مشكلة

 
أنا اعترف بأني غلطت وأني ساعدته على خسارتي لاني وافقت على حجم الصفقه  
ولكن هل يعقل مدير حساب يعرض توصيه على عميل بهذا الحجم 5 مليون على رصيد 
لا يتجاوز 17500 دولار !!!  
يعني بينك وبين المارجن 20 الى 30 نقطه ؟؟؟ 
أنا جديد بعالم الفوركس وليس لدي الخبرة الكافيه فكنت اثق ثقه عمياء في توصياته  
وخصوصا انه قبل اسبوع قام بالاتصال بي واشترى لي صفقه بمبلغ 750 الف 
وحققت ربح كبير باقل من ساعه وهذا الي خلاني اوافق على كل الي يقوله لي  
طبعا هو كان يتكلم باسلوب سريع من المنصه وخارشني خرش 
توصيه منيحه ولا تفوتك وبسرعه موافق المبلغ كدا الربح كدا  
والله انا مو عارف شيقول بس لاني شايف توصياته 99 بالميه ربحانه وافقت ...  
طبعا أنا اتحمل مسؤليه الخسارة ولكن هل من المعقول مدير حساب يريد 
أن يربح عميله بصفقات كهذة !!! 
والغريب أن الباوند كان واضح بالصعود ولكني من الخرشه ماعرفت اتناقش معاه  
كان يبي مني بس كلمة موافق اشان ينفذ الصفقه .. 
أنا ليس لي مصلحه بان اكذب او ان اطرح موضوع كهذا فلست صاحب شركه  
وساطه ولست موظف في احداها والي يبي بيناتي كامله ويبي يشوف حسابي في اليوفكي بنك 
أنا راح أعطيه اليوزر والباسورد ويشوف بنفسه ... 
اذا كان المنتدى يسمح بطرح روابط لمنتديات اخرى  فيها نفس الموضوع 
فهناك العشرات ممن تعرض للنصب مثل ماحدث لي او بامكان اي منكم البحث  
فستجدوا مواضيع كثيرة  مكتوبه عن هذة الشركه النصابه ...  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## eagle2000

ربنا معاكم ..

----------


## leothetrader

> انا موجود في الشركة منذ 10 اشهر واتداول في شركات اخرى كثيرة بس السبب اني موجود معهم هو التوصيات على الجوال لانو منصة التداول جدا عادية . الشركات كان فيها الكثير من التغييرات فقبل سنة كانت تعرض بونوص 100% مع حجم تداول هائل وكان بامكانك الحصول على توصيات الجوال مقابل 2000$ . بعد ذلك غيروا عرض البونوص من 100% ل 30% على تفعيل حساب جديد وغيروا شروط توصيات الجوال ل 5000$ . انا تم ازالتي من الخدمة قبل شهر  لانو في حسابي كان مبلغ 7000$ وتم تغيير الشرط للحصول على هذه الخدمة لمبلغ 10000$ فما فوق . 
> لا انصح احد بالحصول على بونوص في هذه الشركة او في شركات اخرى فعن طريق حجم التداول المطلوب قبل السحب يتم دفع عمولة جدا كبيرة والشرط غير سهل . اما بالنسبة للتحاليل والتوصيات فهي فعلا ممتازة ولم اواجه اي مشكلة في السحب الا في اول مرة عندما تم اضافة بونوص للرصيد بعد تفعيل الحساب لان شرط البونوص لم يكن واضح لي من البداية  
> في النهاية الشركة ممتازة في توصيات الجوال والتحليل اليومي لكن الموقع والمنصة يحتاج تطوير ومفضل اضافة مواد تعليمية

 100% . الشركة جدا ممتازة من جميع النواحي وما واجهت مشكلة معهم حتى الان حتى مع مدير حسابي

----------


## eagle2000

المصيده قادمه لمن لم يعاني من مشاكل حتي  الان 
الله المستعان

----------


## forexmonster3

ما في مصيدة ولا شي . انا متداول في الشركة ما يكفي عشان اقول بكل ثقة ان الشركة اكثر من ممتازة

----------


## hashim

> ما في مصيدة ولا شي . انا متداول في الشركة ما يكفي عشان اقول بكل ثقة ان الشركة اكثر من ممتازة

   
طيب وهذي المصيدة الي نصبها لي رامي وغررني بكم توصيه حلووة 
شف كيف خلاني ابيع 3 مليون بوند طبعا هو ماعطاني التوصيه هو الي نفذها لي من عندة لانه قبل 5 ايام  (طالع في الصفقات الي بالمرفق الباوند دولار) كان يبيني 
اضارب بالباوند ابيع بمليون يقول لا تخاف الباوند نازل بس شف انا ما شريت باكثر من 200 الف لاني متعود اشتري 50 الف دق علي بعدها وقال لي ليه ماشريت بمليون قلت له كثير وانا مو متعود اشتري بها لمبلغ طبعا زعل وقال يعني مو واثق فيني قلت له لا بس المبلغ كبير حتى لو التوصيه مضمونه ... 
لانه عارف اني ماراح اوافق واشتري بها لمبلغ فقال لي انا بشتري لك 
السعر كدا والربح كدا توصيه منيحه حتى انا انخرشت شيقول 5 مليون كيف ويش يقصد  
قلت له 5 مليون واجد قال توصيه منيحه طيب نخليها 3 مليون ولاني واثق فيه قلت هو    
عارف ايش يسوي ... 
معقوله مدير حساب يخاطر بمبلغ زي دة لا والمشكله التوصيه عكس واضحه  
كل الباوند كان طالع وجتني توصيات على الباوند فرنك والباوند استرالي 
ليه باع الباوند نيوزلندي !!!!!! وهو بس باع طلع 100 نقطه حتى انا اتوقعت انه غلط في  
الصفقه كان يبي يشتري باع لي بالغلط .. 
والله على ما أقول شهيد وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل    :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:  :Thmbdn:

----------


## ((محمد))

_بصراحة تدري وش مشكلتهم انهم يتدخلون في كل شئ حتى الايداع 
انا في بطاقة الاتمان قالي واحد منهم اودع 5000$ قلته ماقدر اودع اكثر من الف دولار 
لاني مبتدئ قال حنا نعطيك توصيات قلت شوف ماني مودع 5000 يعني ماني مودع 
واخر شئ اودعت 3000 دولار طبعا هو سحبها من البطاقة قبل انا اضغط على ايداع  
لاني كنت مودع مبلغ بسيط عشان يتاكدون اني راح اكون معاهم ...لكن ماصفينا على المبلغ 
المهم خسرت كل المبلغ هذا ..لكن مب مثلك ياخي توصيات انا خسرته بيدي  
لكن يضل لماذا يتدخلون فيما لا يعنهم  يعني يودع ويسحب ويفتح صفقة من عنده صحيح 
هذه صلاحيات منهم لها فائدة للعميل لكن هم استخدموها للشر وخسارة العميل حتى اني قلت مافي امل من الفوركس....  الى الان وانا اعني من اثار الخسارة لان هذا المبلغ كبير جدا بالنسبة لي
------------------------------
الان وجدت طريقة قد او ربما اربح منها ما يكون دخل لي شهري من الفوركس او يكون لي اكتفاء
ذاتي 
---------------------------------------
آسف اولا واخيرا لاني مش ولابد اني اطلع اللي بقلبي على احد حتى ولو بكتابة على جدار
هذا المنتدى المليئ بالناس الربحانة والخسرانة
--------------وشكرا_ :Big Grin:

----------


## ((محمد))

ايه صح نسيت 
اتصل علي مادري كيف اتصلو 
قالوا انك مسجل 
--------------يالليت قلت تكذبون((((((ماينفع الصوت اذا فات الفوت)))

----------


## hashim

> _بصراحة تدري وش مشكلتهم انهم يتدخلون في كل شئ حتى الايداع 
> انا في بطاقة الاتمان قالي واحد منهم اودع 5000$ قلته ماقدر اودع اكثر من الف دولار 
> لاني مبتدئ قال حنا نعطيك توصيات قلت شوف ماني مودع 5000 يعني ماني مودع 
> واخر شئ اودعت 3000 دولار طبعا هو سحبها من البطاقة قبل انا اضغط على ايداع  
> لاني كنت مودع مبلغ بسيط عشان يتاكدون اني راح اكون معاهم ...لكن ماصفينا على المبلغ 
> المهم خسرت كل المبلغ هذا ..لكن مب مثلك ياخي توصيات انا خسرته بيدي  
> لكن يضل لماذا يتدخلون فيما لا يعنهم  يعني يودع ويسحب ويفتح صفقة من عنده صحيح 
> هذه صلاحيات منهم لها فائدة للعميل لكن هم استخدموها للشر وخسارة العميل حتى اني قلت مافي امل من الفوركس....  الى الان وانا اعني من اثار الخسارة لان هذا المبلغ كبير جدا بالنسبة لي
> ------------------------------
> ...

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
شكرا أخ محمد على المرور وكتابتك تجربتك مع هذة الشركه النصابه  
أتمنى من الكل يكتب وأنا متاكد هناك الكثير من تعرضوا للنصب من هذة الشركه ومن شركات أخرى.... 
ولو أن كل واحد كتب عن هذولا النصابين كان جنبنا أخوانا الي بعدنا من مصايدهم 
واحتيالهم ...

----------


## msasb

ازعجوني وهم يرسلون لي رسالة ويغروني بفتح الحسابات عندهم هههههههه  
إذا كنت لا تَستطيعُ رُؤية هذا البريد الإلكتروني بشكل صحيح، أنقر هنا    
عزيزي محمد, 
تحية طيبة وبعد, 
إنشاء الله اخبارك تمام وصحتك بخير, 
نتائج توصيات الجوال الاخيرة- 
 25 من اصل 26 : 
96% - نسبة النجاح 
8435 - درجة ربح      
 هل تريد الانتظار ومشاهدة تحركات رائعة للسوق ام تريد بدأ جني الارباح؟ 
تابع بنفسك السوق وتعرف على نسبة نجاح توصيات شركة ******* 
تحياتي,

----------


## forexshark99

> ازعجوني وهم يرسلون لي رسالة ويغروني بفتح الحسابات عندهم هههههههه  
> إذا كنت لا تَستطيعُ رُؤية هذا البريد الإلكتروني بشكل صحيح، أنقر هنا    
> عزيزي محمد, 
> تحية طيبة وبعد, 
> إنشاء الله اخبارك تمام وصحتك بخير, 
> نتائج توصيات الجوال الاخيرة- 
>  25 من اصل 26 : 
> 96% - نسبة النجاح 
> 8435 - درجة ربح      
> ...

 هاي توصيات حساب البلاتينوم في الشركة وهي صحيحة 100% . انا متداول معهم على هاي التوصيات منذ عدة اشهر وجدا مبسوط من دون مدير حساب ولا اي تدخل بايداع او سحب . فقط بحاجة لابقاء رصيد 10 الاف في الحساب وبامكانك سحب الارباح في اي وقت

----------


## [email protected]$

> هاي توصيات حساب البلاتينوم في الشركة وهي صحيحة 100% . انا متداول معهم على هاي التوصيات منذ عدة اشهر وجدا مبسوط من دون مدير حساب ولا اي تدخل بايداع او سحب . فقط بحاجة لابقاء رصيد 10 الاف في الحساب وبامكانك سحب الارباح في اي وقت

 وما هذه الشركة التي تجبرك بإبقاء 10 ألاف في الحساب ؟ أخي هذه الشركة عبارة عن نصب واحتيال وانفذ بريشك أسلملك

----------


## msasb

> هاي توصيات حساب البلاتينوم في الشركة وهي صحيحة 100% . انا متداول معهم على هاي التوصيات منذ عدة اشهر وجدا مبسوط من دون مدير حساب ولا اي تدخل بايداع او سحب . فقط بحاجة لابقاء رصيد 10 الاف في الحساب وبامكانك سحب الارباح في اي وقت

 طيب لا هنت عزيزي 
ممكن الله يكرمك تفتح لنا ورشة بتوصيات UFX  نجربها على الديمو بدل ما نفتحها على الحقيقي ونتورط في نهب واحتيال  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## msasb

على فكرة يا أخوان 
هم اتصلو علي وتكلمو عن توصياتهم 
طبعا أنا ما كنت مقتنع وقلت ابي اجربها على الديمو 
فقررو انهم يرسلو توصيات لمدة 10 ايام على ايميلي 
وقمت بتجربة بعضها واغلبها كانت خاسرة 
يوم شيكت على الجدول ما حصلت إلا صفقة واحدة هي الفاشلة رغم انه فيه صفقات اخرى كانت فاشلة 
ايضا التوصيات المذكورة في الجدول لم تكن نفسها على ايميلي 
لذلك يرجى الحذر يا أخوان

----------


## sameh sef

ياريت من الاعضاء اللى بتشكر فى الشركه انهم يتقوا ربنا فواضح انهم موظفين فى الشركه
الشركه نصابه نصابه ولا علاقه لها بالسوق

----------


## forexmonster3

> على فكرة يا أخوان 
> هم اتصلو علي وتكلمو عن توصياتهم 
> طبعا أنا ما كنت مقتنع وقلت ابي اجربها على الديمو 
> فقررو انهم يرسلو توصيات لمدة 10 ايام على ايميلي 
> وقمت بتجربة بعضها واغلبها كانت خاسرة 
> يوم شيكت على الجدول ما حصلت إلا صفقة واحدة هي الفاشلة رغم انه فيه صفقات اخرى كانت فاشلة 
> ايضا التوصيات المذكورة في الجدول لم تكن نفسها على ايميلي 
> لذلك يرجى الحذر يا أخوان

 اي توصيات تداولت عليها وخسرت خلال 10 ايام ؟ كلامك غير صحيح اخي . فيك تعرض التوصيات التي خسرتك من تحليل الشركة ؟

----------


## forexshark99

> على فكرة يا أخوان 
> هم اتصلو علي وتكلمو عن توصياتهم 
> طبعا أنا ما كنت مقتنع وقلت ابي اجربها على الديمو 
> فقررو انهم يرسلو توصيات لمدة 10 ايام على ايميلي 
> وقمت بتجربة بعضها واغلبها كانت خاسرة 
> يوم شيكت على الجدول ما حصلت إلا صفقة واحدة هي الفاشلة رغم انه فيه صفقات اخرى كانت فاشلة 
> ايضا التوصيات المذكورة في الجدول لم تكن نفسها على ايميلي 
> لذلك يرجى الحذر يا أخوان

 طبعا مش نفس التوصيات. القائمة هي لتوصيات الجوال وتوصيات التحليل اليومي مختلفة  . في بعض الاحيان تنشر توصية الجوال في التحليل اليومي في اليوم التالي

----------


## adnanforex

> هاي توصيات حساب البلاتينوم في الشركة وهي صحيحة 100% . انا متداول معهم على هاي التوصيات منذ عدة اشهر وجدا مبسوط من دون مدير حساب ولا اي تدخل بايداع او سحب . فقط بحاجة لابقاء رصيد 10 الاف في الحساب وبامكانك سحب الارباح في اي وقت

 صحيح ! واذا انخفض الرصيد عن هذا المبلغ بتم ازالة خدمة التوصيات . مش يعني اذا نزل ل 9 الاف بس مفروض يكون فوق ال 10 الاف . انا كانت عندي مشكلة مع هذا الشرط في البداية لانو رفعوا شرط التوصيات من 5 الاف ل 10 الاف قبل فترة بس يعني طول ما في ربح الواحد ما بهتم *

----------


## hashim

> ياريت من الاعضاء اللى بتشكر فى الشركه انهم يتقوا ربنا فواضح انهم موظفين فى الشركه
> الشركه نصابه نصابه ولا علاقه لها بالسوق

 طبعا صار واضح للكل انه عندهم عملاء حتى بالمنتديات اشان النصبه تكمل

----------


## msasb

> طبعا صار واضح للكل انه عندهم عملاء حتى بالمنتديات اشان النصبه تكمل

 لذلك الحل هو تطنيش  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]$

المشكلة انو في بعض الناس لا زالت تتعامل مع هذه الشركة وتغتر بالعروض الكاذبة والخادعة ،،،،، لازم الناس حملة توعية بخصوص هذه الشركات التافهة والساقطة

----------


## hosa2000

شركة نصب واحتيال ولا يهمها إلا انك تودع المال ويربحون في البداية لين تودع تودع وتكسب ويخسرونك مره واحده كل اللي ربحته مع اللي حطيته حرامية حسبي الله عليهم 
انا  دخلت بمبلغ 15000دولار تاجرت شوي من نفسي وشوي معاهم وبعد الربح يعني حول العشرين وطالع خسروني كل شي بأربع ساعات ... 
انا شفت بعض المشاركات انهم يحولون مبلغك لوهمي ويعلبون عليك ويربحونك شوية وياخذون اللي واراك واللي قدامك طبعا واحد من الاخوان بعد كذا سحبوا من الفيزا حقته بدون علمه 
عشان كذا الغ الفيزا حقتك لو حولت لهم اي مبلغ والله كبير والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## oneequalone

نصيحة ابعدووو عنهم الله يبتليهم في اهلهم وعيالهم وصححتهم

----------


## khaled24

من شركات القائمة السوداء انصحك بالابتعاد عنها من تجربه شخصيه والحمدلله اني لم اودع مبلغ كبير  
ولكن هل لكم اعطائنا الشركات الموثوقه وهنا اقصد اناس تعاملو مع شركات من سنين وليست سنه او سنتين  
وشكرا للجميع

----------


## msasb

> من شركات القائمة السوداء انصحك بالابتعاد عنها من تجربه شخصيه والحمدلله اني لم اودع مبلغ كبير  
> ولكن هل لكم اعطائنا الشركات الموثوقه وهنا اقصد اناس تعاملو مع شركات من سنين وليست سنه او سنتين  
> وشكرا للجميع

 
أخوي كل الشباب يمدحون فكسول وفكسم و فكس دي دي وسي ام اس فكس

----------


## adnanforex

> من شركات القائمة السوداء انصحك بالابتعاد عنها من تجربه شخصيه والحمدلله اني لم اودع مبلغ كبير  
> ولكن هل لكم اعطائنا الشركات الموثوقه وهنا اقصد اناس تعاملو مع شركات من سنين وليست سنه او سنتين  
> وشكرا للجميع

 
سبحان الله هالصدفة . اول مشاركة لك في المنتدى وبتنتقد الشركة . يا اخي اتقي الله ..واضح انك من شركة اخرى

----------


## [email protected]$

المشكلة بأن منتقدي الشركة كثيرين وبصراحة وكما يقول المثل الشعبي مافي دخان من غير نار ،،، كما ان تسويقهم ودعاياتهم مضللة جدا جدا ،،، صراحة أنا انصحك بشركة واحدة فقط : FXSOL واختار فرع استراليا او بريطانيا ومن ثم FXDD ،،، فقط ،،، لا تقولي UFX ولا غيره. في أمان الله

----------


## adnanforex

> المشكلة بأن منتقدي الشركة كثيرين وبصراحة وكما يقول المثل الشعبي مافي دخان من غير نار ،،، كما ان تسويقهم ودعاياتهم مضللة جدا جدا ،،، صراحة أنا انصحك بشركة واحدة فقط : FXSOL واختار فرع استراليا او بريطانيا ومن ثم FXDD ،،، فقط ،،، لا تقولي UFX ولا غيره. في أمان الله

 وان كان يا اخي ما بقول انو الحكي سليم وصحيح خاصة انو ما حد ادلى باثبات . انتي حضرتك يعني جربت ufx ؟

----------


## msasb

مستغرب ليش الموضوع شغال والكل يقول هل هي نصابه ولا لأ 
اذا الواحد محتار معهم علشان توصياتهم 
يخي فيه مواقع محترمه تقدم توصيات ممتازة وفوق هذا تعطيك فترة تجريبية حتى تقتنع بالأداء 
أما هم ما يعطونك توصيات إلا لما تفتح الحساب معهم ولا حتى فترة تجريبية اسبوع حتى تقتنع بالاداء حقهم 
يعني أفهم من هذا بالعقل انهم يبون تفتح الحساب حتى ينهبو كل قرش اللي عندك     
الحين كذا اقتنعتو ولا لسه محتارين؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!    
عارف انكم محتارين لأنهم جالسين يغرونكم بتوصياتهم بس الحذر واجب 
لذلك انسو وشوفو غيرهم 
عندكم fxsol , fxcm , cmsfx. fxdd 
وخلك في المضمون

----------


## wathik

عندك شركا اخرى ممتازه تقدر تربح منها و ما فيها مشاكل افضل لك

----------


## oneequalone

> عندك شركا اخرى ممتازه تقدر تربح منها و ما فيها مشاكل افضل لك

 شوف اخوي انا شخصياً ماعندي لك شركة معينة لكن انصحك تبعد عن UFX زفت وانتوا بكرامة من الاخير نصب في نصب في نصب

----------


## اليماحي

السلام عليكم 
انا مشترك في هذه الشركه ولم اعلم اناها غير جيده الى بعد اطلاعي على هذا المنتدى لقد اودعت حتى الان 2000 دولار وكسبت من خلال توصياتهم 750 دولار في 4 ايم فقط ولان اريد سحب المبلغ وهم يغروني بالتوصيات

----------


## oneequalone

> السلام عليكم 
> انا مشترك في هذه الشركه ولم اعلم اناها غير جيده الى بعد اطلاعي على هذا المنتدى لقد اودعت حتى الان 2000 دولار وكسبت من خلال توصياتهم 750 دولار في 4 ايم فقط ولان اريد سحب المبلغ وهم يغروني بالتوصيات

 كأنك قلت تبي تسحب ... والله ماودي اضيق خاطرك لكن انسى غرامك راح  :Frown:  
انتبه بس على الفيزا تراهم يسحبون منها وانت ماتدري على فكره راح يستمرووون في اغراءك لحد ماتخسر فلوسك وتقتنع انك خسرتهم في السوق وان هذا سوق ربح وخسارة بينما في الحقيقة حسابك هذا وهمي وحاول تسحب يطلع لك راجع مدير الحساب واللي خسروك هم نفسهم ماهو السوووق .... الله الله على مدير الحساب صاحب القلب الرحووم اللي يخاف على فلوسك ويحاول تنميتها وهو والله مجرد مسوق كلام يسحب فلوس بس انتبه تخليه يفتح لك صفقات بعقود كبيرة تراه يكلمك بسرعة ويخليك تحس انك راح تصير أغنى واحد في العالم .. وفجأة الله لايقولها ... الله يرحم الحال 
الله يمرضهم كلهم على اكبر واحد فيهم شلة اللصوص 
(( نصيحة للجميع ابعدوا عنهم وراح اراسل ادارة المنتدى علشان نثبت موضوع فيه تحذير من التعامل معهم))

----------


## adnanforex

> كأنك قلت تبي تسحب ... والله ماودي اضيق خاطرك لكن انسى غرامك راح  
> انتبه بس على الفيزا تراهم يسحبون منها وانت ماتدري على فكره راح يستمرووون في اغراءك لحد ماتخسر فلوسك وتقتنع انك خسرتهم في السوق وان هذا سوق ربح وخسارة بينما في الحقيقة حسابك هذا وهمي وحاول تسحب يطلع لك راجع مدير الحساب واللي خسروك هم نفسهم ماهو السوووق .... الله الله على مدير الحساب صاحب القلب الرحووم اللي يخاف على فلوسك ويحاول تنميتها وهو والله مجرد مسوق كلام يسحب فلوس بس انتبه تخليه يفتح لك صفقات بعقود كبيرة تراه يكلمك بسرعة ويخليك تحس انك راح تصير أغنى واحد في العالم .. وفجأة الله لايقولها ... الله يرحم الحال 
> الله يمرضهم كلهم على اكبر واحد فيهم شلة اللصوص 
> (( نصيحة للجميع ابعدوا عنهم وراح اراسل ادارة المنتدى علشان نثبت موضوع فيه تحذير من التعامل معهم))

 يا اخي شايف انو الك 5 مشاركات في المنتدى وكلها عن الشركة . عجبي اذا كنت فعلا مستثمر معهم ام انك من شركة اخرى

----------


## صاحي

> يا اخي شايف انو الك 5 مشاركات في المنتدى وكلها عن الشركة . عجبي اذا كنت فعلا مستثمر معهم ام انك من شركة اخرى

 
االغريب انك كل ما واحد كتب عن تجربته مع هذه الشركه النصابه
بتدخل بدافع عن الشركه
نعم هذه الشركه نصابين وكذابين ومعظم توصياتهم ضربت الستوب
والتوصيات الخسرانه لا تذكر بموقعهم الا ما ندر
واسلوبهم بالمراسلات مضحك لو كنت مشترك معانا ولو ولو
وكل فتره يقومو بتغير اسم الشركه مره مسار  ومره بقبرص والكل عارف انهم نصابين
انت شو مصلحتك معهم.....يا اخي حرام لازم الاعضاء يتنورو يكفي تزييف
لا يوجد الا fxdd , وfxsol ,و وفقط
والاخ المشترك معهم اذا كان مشترك فعلا لانه صاحب ثلاث مشاركات فقط نصيحه  اذا عرفت تسحب فلوسك
اهرب ولا تصدق دجلهم وكذبهم

----------


## اليماحي

نعم جاتني محاول سحب من بطاقة الفيزا مبلغ 2000 دولار لكن لحسن الحظ لم يتوفر الرصيد وبصراح لقد اودعت في 3 شركات من قبل لم يسبق ان حدثت لي هذه المشكله

----------


## oneequalone

> االغريب انك كل ما واحد كتب عن تجربته مع هذه الشركه النصابه
> بتدخل بدافع عن الشركه
> نعم هذه الشركه نصابين وكذابين ومعظم توصياتهم ضربت الستوب
> والتوصيات الخسرانه لا تذكر بموقعهم الا ما ندر
> واسلوبهم بالمراسلات مضحك لو كنت مشترك معانا ولو ولو
> وكل فتره يقومو بتغير اسم الشركه مره مسار  ومره بقبرص والكل عارف انهم نصابين
> انت شو مصلحتك معهم.....يا اخي حرام لازم الاعضاء يتنورو يكفي تزييف
> لا يوجد الا fxdd , وfxsol ,و وفقط
> والاخ المشترك معهم اذا كان مشترك فعلا لانه صاحب ثلاث مشاركات فقط نصيحه  اذا عرفت تسحب فلوسك
> اهرب ولا تصدق دجلهم وكذبهم

 ياصاحي ياحبيبي مايحتاج تتعب نفسك هذا واحد من موظفي الشركه اقصد الشقة  ولازم يلمعها ويدافع عن شقتوو .. مو على طول نصب علشان تمشي عجلة اللصوص  
زمان اللصوص السابق كانوا بيلبسوا اسود وبيخبوا عيونهم بس في الوقت هذا لا صاروا شيك اووووي وثري بيس واتصالات من لندن من رقم مغطى وتحويلات علشان يبينون لك انهم مختلفين عن باقي الشركات ...  
والقصة تطووول

----------


## oneequalone

> نعم جاتني محاول سحب من بطاقة الفيزا مبلغ 2000 دولار لكن لحسن الحظ لم يتوفر الرصيد وبصراح لقد اودعت في 3 شركات من قبل لم يسبق ان حدثت لي هذه المشكله

 انتبه على فكره هما ادنئ مما تتصور حتى ال 100 دولار لو قدروا راح يسحبوها خليك صاحي

----------


## تركي 4

اخواني احذرو من شركه ufx هدفهم اكل اموال المستثمرين

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

نصاااااااااااااااااابة  نصااااااااااااااااااااابة  نصاااااااااااااااااااااااابة 
نصاااااااااااااااااااااابة   نصااااااااااااااااااااااابة   نصااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابة

----------


## تركي 4

اخواني احذرو من شركه ufx حيث هدفهم تفليس المستثمرين وهم شركه نصابه وقد نصبو علا كثير من المستثمرين وسمعت ان فيه متداولين تم النصب عليهم ورايح يرفعو قضيه ضدهم الرجاء من الذين تم النصب عليهم التواصل

----------


## lelo

نصيحة لوجه الله لا تغامر و تدخل معاهم لا تدخل لا تدخل لا تدخل 
يعني اذا النار قدامك تمشي فوقها معليش؟؟

----------


## تركي 4

اخواني الحذر من شركهufx التعامل معهم يعتبر رحله مريره بديت معهم بمبلغ13000 دولار بعد اقناعهم لي انهم شركه تخضع لرقابه لوجودهم في بريطانيا ويوجد لديهم خبره في السوق وانهم عوضو المستثمرين عن خسائرهم في سوق الا اسهم دخلت اول صفقه عن طريق مدير حسابي فادي وكانت بمثابت الطعم حيث كسبت 2000 دولار بعد اصرار من مدير الحساب وايهامي انه يعتبر مثل الشريك اودعت مبلغ 7200 دولار فتح معي صفقه وصل رصيدي 2200 دولار بعد اتصالي بمدير الحساب واخبرته اني وثقت بكم وخسرتوني خساره كبيره اخبرني انه رايح يعوضني حيث وصل رصيدي 200 دولار حيث اتصلت بمدير الحساب واخبرته اني رايح افضحهم في المنتديات رد بتبجح ايش رايح تستفيد قلت رايح يستفيد اخواني المستثمرين ولا يتورطو ويخسرو اموالهم رد بتبجح ان المتواجدين في المنتديات ناس جهله لا يعرفو شي وقفل الخط

----------


## اسيـر

اخواني هذي الشركة من اكبر الشركات  
خبره في النصب يعني تنصب على العميل با طرق حلو  
يعني لا تصدق اي كلام يقول له المسوال او المندوب  
والله سرقو مني مبلغ 10000 الف دولار  
وهذي الشركة يااخوان ماابي احد من المسلمين يدخل فيه بسبب اني مااحب تسرق فلوسكم

----------


## بو فيصل

انا من  المؤيدين لما قيل عن هذه الشركة ، لديهم محاولات لاقناع العميل بطرق تدل على ، انهم حريفين نصب ، قد حدث وان كلموني ، محاولين اقناعي بإيداع مبلغ 5000 دولار وعندما قلت لا استطيع قالوا لي الناس بتاجر بمبالغ باهظ وانت بدع تودع 200 دولار ،، وعندما قلت ، خلاص ما بدي ، رجع يتكلم معي بلباقة واحترام ، ونزل المبلغ من 5000 الى 500  
انا اقول خلك من التعامل مع الشركات المشبوهة

----------


## Roo0ooQi

شركة نصابه وحراميه

----------


## bandar almotiri

بصراحه  انا  ازعجونى اتصالات  وقالو لى  افتح معنا  ونعطيك  بونص  زراح تكسب معنا  ولا راح تخسر  بس لما قريت فى  اكثر من منتدى عن نصب الشركه بصراحه  توقفت عن التعامل معهم  وليومنا هذا  ك ييوم اتصال  وارسال  على الايميل

----------


## bandar almotiri

انتبهو  منها  انا او
دعت عندهم مبلغ بسيط  قبل مدخل  فى المنتديات وابحث عن شركتهم    اودعت مبلغ بسيط  مايقارب 15 دولار   بس  بعد الايداع   اتصلو فينى  بكلام حلو  واودع اقل  شئ  500 دولار وراح تكسب معانا
انا بصراحه لمن كلمنى   قلت   غدا   راح اودع  ورد على وقال  لى عططنى رقم  ال ccv الكل عارفه  ورفضت وقلت انا  مراح اعطيك هالرقم  لانه لو كان عندم هل الرقم   تقدر  تسحب اى مبلغ  تريده  ورد على بصووت  عالى  احنا نتعامل  مع  ناس  كثير  ويودعون  عندنا  اكثر من  10000 الاف  دولار   ونته  خايف على 500   ولمن شفت اسلوبه  بجح زيه   قلت له لا  عاد تتصل فينى 
لكن الاخ  كل  بعد فتره يتصلو  فينى  يناس انتبهم  منهم  تراهم نصابين  وحتى  لو ربحت معهم  ماراح تقدر تسحب اى مبلغ

----------


## تركي 4

الحذر من الشركه النصب والسرقهufx

----------


## تركي 4

الرجاء من اي متعاون مع شركة النصب والسرقهufx ان يتقي الله في اموال الناس

----------


## الطموح1110

انا متورط في هذي الشركهbursamarketsاريد اسحب مبالغي وماقادر كل يوم يجوني بسالفه ونرد عليك وبكره يتحول والحين شهرين ع نفس السالفه
وما عارف كيف اتصرف معهم ياريت من عنده طريقه يساعدني عشان استرجع المبلغ
وله جزيل الشكر

----------


## bondokpower

يا جماعه أنا حأحكى لكم قصتى مع هذه الشركه والله على ما أقول شهيد
بعد ما قامت الشركه بالاتصال بى ومحاولات الالحاح التى تصل لحد الإزعاج قررت أن أقوم بإيداع 500 دولار فقط عن طريق التجربه وبدأت التداول معهم ولاحظت شئ غريب وهو إنك أنت من تقوم بتحديد الهامش فمبلغ الاستوب لوز هو يكون الهامش المستخدم
وايضا لاحظت شئ أخر وهو أنهم يعطونك توصيات أكثر من ممتازه تكاد تتخطى ال 95% فمثلا عندما بدأت التداول خسرت 212 دولار فى أول يومين ووصل حسابى ل288 دولار وبعد أن بدأت متابعة التوصيات وصل حسابى من 288 دولار إلى حوالى 875 دولار فى أقل من أسبوع وبدأت المشكله عندما قرأت بالصدفه فى المنتدى عن عدم مصداقية هذه الشركه فقررت أن أختبرهم بنفسى لأقطع الشك باليقين
وقررت أن أسحب جزء من الأرباح وبدأت المماطله فمدير حسابى بدأ يتهرب منى لأكثر من 3 أسابيع وأنا أرسل لهم إيميلات ولا أحد يرد وعندما يردون يقولون لك بأن مدير حسابك سوف يتصل بك غدا وهو ملا يحدث فبعد أن كانوا يطاردونك بأكثر من 10 مكالمات يوميه والعديد من الايميلات لكى يقنك بأن تقوم بزيادة رأسمالك بدأو يتهربون من الرد على رسائلى ولم أستطيع سحب أى مبالغ منهم حتى الأن 
وفى النهايه وصلت لشئ لكى أستطيع أن أستفيد من أموالى فأنا إستعوضت الله فى مبلغ رأسمال وإعتبرته كأنه إشتراك فى موضع توصيات وكل يوم بأخد التوصيه منهم وأطبقها على حساب أخر يخصنى فى شركه أخرى 
وهذه قصتى معهم بالظبط والله على ما أقول شهيد - ملحوظه هامه : التوصيات التى ذكرتها لكم والتى تفوق نسبة نجاحها 95% والتى أستعملها يوميا هى التوصيات التى تنزل على الموقع أما التوصيات التى يكلمك مدير حسابك ويعطيها لك عن طريق الهاتف فهى توصيات عكسيه الهدف منها أن يجعلك تخسر أموالك
]

----------


## Controller

> يا جماعه أنا حأحكى لكم قصتى مع هذه الشركه والله على ما أقول شهيد
> بعد ما قامت الشركه بالاتصال بى ومحاولات الالحاح التى تصل لحد الإزعاج قررت أن أقوم بإيداع 500 دولار فقط عن طريق التجربه وبدأت التداول معهم ولاحظت شئ غريب وهو إنك أنت من تقوم بتحديد الهامش فمبلغ الاستوب لوز هو يكون الهامش المستخدم
> وايضا لاحظت شئ أخر وهو أنهم يعطونك توصيات أكثر من ممتازه تكاد تتخطى ال 95% فمثلا عندما بدأت التداول خسرت 212 دولار فى أول يومين ووصل حسابى ل288 دولار وبعد أن بدأت متابعة التوصيات وصل حسابى من 288 دولار إلى حوالى 875 دولار فى أقل من أسبوع وبدأت المشكله عندما قرأت بالصدفه فى المنتدى عن عدم مصداقية هذه الشركه فقررت أن أختبرهم بنفسى لأقطع الشك باليقين
> وقررت أن أسحب جزء من الأرباح وبدأت المماطله فمدير حسابى بدأ يتهرب منى لأكثر من 3 أسابيع وأنا أرسل لهم إيميلات ولا أحد يرد وعندما يردون يقولون لك بأن مدير حسابك سوف يتصل بك غدا وهو ملا يحدث فبعد أن كانوا يطاردونك بأكثر من 10 مكالمات يوميه والعديد من الايميلات لكى يقنك بأن تقوم بزيادة رأسمالك بدأو يتهربون من الرد على رسائلى ولم أستطيع سحب أى مبالغ منهم حتى الأن 
> وفى النهايه وصلت لشئ لكى أستطيع أن أستفيد من أموالى فأنا إستعوضت الله فى مبلغ رأسمال وإعتبرته كأنه إشتراك فى موضع توصيات وكل يوم بأخد التوصيه منهم وأطبقها على حساب أخر يخصنى فى شركه أخرى 
> وهذه قصتى معهم بالظبط والله على ما أقول شهيد - ملحوظه هامه : التوصيات التى ذكرتها لكم والتى تفوق نسبة نجاحها 95% والتى أستعملها يوميا هى التوصيات التى تنزل على الموقع أما التوصيات التى يكلمك مدير حسابك ويعطيها لك عن طريق الهاتف فهى توصيات عكسيه الهدف منها أن يجعلك تخسر أموالك
> ]

 الله يعوض عليك .. حسبي الله عليهم

----------

